# Property Listings?



## wildbutterfly (Apr 8, 2018)

Where is the most reliable place to find Property Listings for Sale? Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

wildbutterfly said:


> Where is the most reliable place to find Property Listings for Sale? Thanks!


Not what you want to hear, but the most effective way is to walk or drive around the neighborhood that interests you looking for signs on the side of buildings. Lots of the property that is for sale is never listed with an agent or advertised at all, and certainly not in English language publications or web sites. Sometimes there is not even a sign on the building, you have to ask at the corner store. 

There are lots of sources in English for people trying to sell property to people from north-of-the-border. These will generally be more expensive and maybe more high-end. I don't know which sources for those are most reliable, but maybe others will.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://www.vivanuncios.com.mx/s-sa...yBMg2n-ulvrGUiQykVAa9StL_Lv8oJIBoCQCIQAvD_BwE

https://www.segundamano.mx/?xtor=SE...3TwRxZ6PoVevx_oQ2atYomWcLjYVMjoBoCKP8QAvD_BwE

Inmuebles en México: venta y renta de departamentos, casas y otras propiedades - Inmuebles24


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

What part of Mexico are you looking in?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Every place is a little different but beating the pavement is a good way to look for a place.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Bolsa inmobiliaria online de Mexico, inmuebles en venta y renta, casas, departamentos, locales, terrenos, inmobiliarias, desarrollos - Binmueble.com
Each state has a bunch of real estate agents, which have web pages
Other times, there are local publications


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

and other times walking is the way.. In San Cristobal we have 2 or 3 agencies with overprived houses.. some local adds where all properties are dumps and then it is word to mouth..it all depends..


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

That makes me think...how difficult it would be to walk, say..Mexico City looking for ads


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> That makes me think...how difficult it would be to walk, say..Mexico City looking for ads


 That would be a challenge. Usually people pick a particular neighborhood that interests them and then either walk or drive or taxi around the neighborhood looking for property that interests them. 

When I was looking for a house to buy in Guadalajara, I narrowed the area of interest down to a barrio about 10 or 15 blocks in both directions, then I spent a couple of weeks walking every street in the neighborhood. I found three or four places that were interesting enough that I contacted the sellers and toured the inside. I ended up with the first one I looked at, even though I dismissed it (for being bigger than I wanted) when I first looked at it.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is exactly how we found our house in San Cristobal.. walking the area we wanted to move to. Wvery place id differnt and Mexico City is not different. Each neighborhood is a village .. same in Paris..Yes we use agency but we also do a lot of walking in the area we want to move to.


----------



## wildbutterfly (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you all for all the information. Seems like nothing is better than traveling around and finding properties that way.


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Well, we have purchased residences in Ajijic, Jalisco on Lake Chapala near Guadalajara - a community with a large expat colony,primarily of U.S. and Canadian origin and San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas where the limited expat communities are of Central and South American and European origin. In Ajijic,we used a large local real estate brokerage firm to find a property and quite successfully. In Chiapas, we found the real estate brokerage firms to be largely a waste of time so we hit the pavement as is typical of locals in Chiapas and eventually found a ruin we reconstructed into our Southern Mexico residence. In other words, each community is different and methods of identifying and acquiring a residence vary significantly. In most of interior Mexico with limited expat markets, plan on reading the local press and posted notifications and pounding the pavement to identify neighborhoods and dwellings you may find attractive and within your price range.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hound Dog, you are alive, I mean you are back...LOL How long has it been? Your wife has been doing a great job since we last heard from you.......


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Hound Dog, you are alive, I mean you are back...LOL How long has it been? Your wife has been doing a great job since we last heard from you.......


Thanks chicois and my thanks to Isla Verde for a “welcome back” as well. It has been a while since I posted hereabouts but damn if I remember the last post. You’re right, my wife has taken up the slack and on this thread as well. We are in San Cristobal at present and she was the motivating factor behind our move down here part time from Lake Chapala. She found the house down here in the historic El Cerrillo Barrio and renovated it on her own. I hope to devote some time on Expat Forum to discuss the marked differences we have identified between living in the Lake Chapala area and Highland Chiapas and Expat Forum seems to me to be the best English Language medium for pursuing that endeavor. Searching for and purchasing residential properties in each region seemed like a good plave to start.

.


----------

